# Sycamore Burl



## JR Parks (Apr 29, 2015)

With the discussion of burls always a favorite topic I thought I would show this one. Offered to our woodturners club. Interesting to note that mottled bark is not occurring until much higher in the tree than most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2015)

Sweet looking burl ! The bark on your sycamore is way diff from what we have out here .


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2015)

Most of the syc here are street trees planted on the south hill 50-100 yrs? ago. They are big. The sidewalks and some roads have steps because of roots. The only burls I see are root burls and as much damage as they are doing they are healthy and nobody is removing them.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 30, 2015)

A giant cancer! It must be removed as soon as possible and biopsied with a Wood Mizer. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Show us the pics when your club opens it up. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

